
ReactOS 0.4.1 Released – Activation Context, USB, UniATA, BTRFS - jeditobe
https://www.reactos.org/project-news/reactos-041-released
======
jeditobe
Activation Context - A fix that came in just a tad too late for 0.4.0, this
resolved a problem in the loader that prevented applications depending on
various versions of the MSVCRT library from working properly.

BTRFS support - Initial read and write support introduced via importing of the
WinBtrfs driver.

Shell - General usability improvements such as properly rendering icons and
improved folder views.

USB - A variety of fixes that should make plugging in USB devices slightly
less crashy.

Virtual machine shared folders - ReactOS now properly supports the shared
folders of virtual machines like VirtualBox and VMware Player via network
places.

------
breakingcups
I have a soft spot for ReactOS. It's an incredible technical achievement,
especially considering the available resources. I hope the project stays
around for a long time to come.

------
SmellyGeekBoy
Great to see this project gaining some momentum. It seems like only yesterday
I was reading about the 0.4.0 release on here. Keep up the good work!

------
joelthelion
Do people actually use this?

~~~
kstenerud
I'm going to try it out as a replacement for my Windows virtual desktops. I
don't usually need to run Windows software in a Windows environment, but for
the times that I do, I'd like something that doesn't try to upgrade to Windows
10.

~~~
kstenerud
Bleh never mind. Networking doesn't work in a VM :/

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Are you sure? ReactOS has working networking under VirtualBox, at least. Check
which network card is being virtualised.

~~~
kstenerud
Tried it with all the different network adaptors Virtualbox provides. It
basically comes up with a driver installation request, then fails, saying "The
device could not be installed because the driver could not be found". Same
goes for audio, and pretty much any driver.

This is on the latest Virtualbox (which I just downloaded) and the latest
ReactOS (which I just downloaded).

~~~
userulluipeste
ReactOS does not like the latest VirtualBox. For me it works well under
VirtualBox 4.1

~~~
jeditobe
For me it also works good on Vbox 5.0.10

------
tanto
Looks amazing. Wouldn't "Oracle vs Google" if Oracle gets his way kill this
project?

~~~
ZenoArrow
Potentially yes. Wine too.

[https://www.winehq.org](https://www.winehq.org)

~~~
giancarlostoro
If Microsoft chose to take them down, hopefully they wont. These projects are
needed for historical reasons, WineHQ could end up being the only way in the
future of emulating software Microsoft Windows may one day not even run.

------
userulluipeste
The ChangeLog:
[https://reactos.org/wiki/ChangeLog-0.4.1](https://reactos.org/wiki/ChangeLog-0.4.1)

------
axx
I'm wondering, is it possible to play games (from Steam / GOG et al) on
ReactOS?

~~~
jeditobe
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGwKKV1l4Vk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGwKKV1l4Vk)

~~~
de_Selby
Video shows a 12 year old game running very poorly.

So, in summary: No

~~~
axx
But it's running inside a VM, so if you install it natively, it should be a
lot smoother.

~~~
oblio
The things is, can it run natively on a decent array of hardware? Unless it
can reliably use Windows drivers I expect the hardware support to not be that
great. After all, Linux & FreeBSD, which are much older and a lot more
popular, still have problems sometime with hardware support.

~~~
roblabla
You'll notice (from reading the youtube description) it's using the VirtualBox
Direct3D driver (which was written with windows as a target, not reactos).
Support for windows driver is one of the goals of the OS IIRC.

